# A little heritage rouge



## devin (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's a look I did today to go and do makeup for a client.

Face: MSF medium deep, studio finish concealer nw40, nw30, MAC MSF loose powder medium

Eyes: Arctic grey, heritage rouge, MUFE 28(I think, it looks like MAC saddle), burnt burgundy, hepcat and carbon on lower lashline, MAC vanilla pigment, spiked and stud for eyebrows

Lips: Vino lipliner, bare slimshine, partial to pink cremesheen glass


----------



## makeupgirl224 (Jul 23, 2010)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 23, 2010)

Beautiful and to even though you used (to me) low coverage foundation your skin looks amazing.


----------



## katelyn0 (Jul 23, 2010)

gorgeous skin!


----------



## mturner0516 (Jul 23, 2010)

Gorgeous as always devin


----------



## fintia (Jul 23, 2010)

lovely!


----------



## peachsuns (Jul 23, 2010)

Heritage Rouge looks gorgeous on you!  Thank you!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jul 23, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## Wandalemur (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh that is so pretty on you!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 23, 2010)

this is so gorgeous! i just remembered i have this (heritage rouge) you've inspired me i wanna try it!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jul 23, 2010)

So pretty! I like!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 23, 2010)

Ur skin is very nice cute dimples


----------



## enflmdphnx (Jul 23, 2010)

My God this is unbelievable you are gorgeous! <3 <3


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 23, 2010)

You are one well put together lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just gorgeous!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jul 23, 2010)

That is gorgeous. *sigh* I just love all the looks you come up with...


----------



## Dar (Jul 23, 2010)

beautiful !


----------



## n_c (Jul 23, 2010)

Your makeup is flawless. 

HR is one of my favorite pigments.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 23, 2010)

Very pretty--you have gorgeous eyes!


----------



## devin (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you sweeties! I had to dig out that oldie but goodie. I hadn't used heritage rouge in a long while!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 23, 2010)

WOW!!  Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 23, 2010)

your looks are amazing mama!


----------



## divineflygirl (Jul 23, 2010)

So very beautiful and flawless! I love those eye colors on you!


----------



## makeba (Jul 23, 2010)

beautiful. I adore the lip combo


----------



## kimmy (Jul 25, 2010)

i love this look, it's perfect on you!


----------



## jmgjwd (Jul 25, 2010)

Absolutely Stunning!!!!!!! Love it all and esp. the lip combo


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 25, 2010)

Holy crap, this is stunning!


----------



## joey444 (Jul 26, 2010)

Beautiful! I love ALL your FOTDs...


----------



## purelyfabulous (Jul 27, 2010)

your brows, your brow highlight and that lip liner is ridiculously gorgeous! VERY NICE!


----------



## bluebird08 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hotness!!!!


----------



## MamaLaura (Jul 27, 2010)

This is beautiful! YOU are beautiful!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jul 29, 2010)

Makeup looks lovely, and you are beautiful!


----------



## User67 (Jul 29, 2010)

So elegant looking!


----------



## rhondavancouver (Jul 29, 2010)

OMG! I adore your lip combo! So sophisticated!


----------



## kayluv (Jul 30, 2010)

Very nice!!!


----------



## earthtonez1 (Jul 30, 2010)

Beautiful.  Love your skills.


----------



## taina007 (Aug 1, 2010)

you are sooo pretty!


----------



## Chrisi85 (Aug 30, 2010)

I think I'm in love with your eyes haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 your makeup is really beautiful! I really like the gold looks


----------



## pumpkiano (Aug 30, 2010)

You are beautiful!!! Love your work, it's fantastic!x


----------



## jackeetm (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow!  This is so beautiful!!


----------



## MissResha (Aug 30, 2010)

girl...


----------



## Senoj (Aug 30, 2010)

This is so pretty! I love the lip color. I'm going to try this look.


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Aug 31, 2010)

WOW you look stunning!


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 1, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 1, 2010)

Just gawt it from my local CCO! Now I have a clue of how to use it!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 1, 2010)

simply gorgeous! now i'm regretting passing up Heritage Rouge @ my CCO


----------



## mystery (Sep 1, 2010)

beautiful! and your skin looks flawless!


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Sep 2, 2010)

flawless! 
lately, i've been thinking about starting to wear gray e/s. 

this gave me the motivation to definitely do it as the weather cools down!


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 2, 2010)

Ii loooooove that lip combo, you're just so talented everything is flawless


----------



## alumeze (Sep 2, 2010)

wow so nice


----------



## singer92286 (Sep 2, 2010)

so gorgeous!!!


----------



## ZoZo (Sep 3, 2010)

so cute!


----------



## hil34 (Sep 3, 2010)

So beautiful!


----------



## MsHaight (Sep 3, 2010)

Gorgeous! Now I really want heritage rouge!


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (Sep 3, 2010)

Your looks are always so amazing


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 3, 2010)

You look beautiful--love that lip combo and the eyeshadow too--very well blended


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Sep 4, 2010)

Just amazing. Everything is just beautiful on you. Love the blending and omg those lips TDF! Thanks for sharing. I am going to have to try something similar. =)


----------



## vipervixen (Sep 4, 2010)

wow.... beautiful look


----------



## fintia (Sep 5, 2010)

love these colors together!


----------



## *JJ* (Sep 5, 2010)

amazing!


----------



## karester (Sep 6, 2010)

I love this!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow, looks stunning.   You are gorgeous!


----------



## hannahchristine (Dec 22, 2010)

great look!


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Dec 22, 2010)

This is beautiful! Love the eye makeup, and your brows and skin are flawless.


----------



## ilovejb (Dec 22, 2010)

OMG u look gorgeous !!


----------



## chrisantiss (Dec 23, 2010)

amazing look


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 28, 2010)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 29, 2010)

This is gorgeous!


----------



## mistella (Dec 30, 2010)

i love your posts! so pretty


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 30, 2010)

Ooh so lovely!


----------



## devin (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you lovelies!!


----------



## vintageroses (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow! that is so gorgeous! & you are gorgeous!


----------



## makeupforever25 (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow, so beautiful!


----------



## summerlove (Jan 8, 2011)

flawless look!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 1, 2011)

gorgeous!  can you tell me where you put each color?


----------



## jadangel2001 (Mar 5, 2011)

beautiful!! so shimmery and pretty, i love this


----------

